# Seeking cucumber wasabi salad dressing recipe



## Poppinfresh (Jul 23, 2006)

Subject bar says it all.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 23, 2006)

Just whisk in wasabi to taste using the salad portion of the recipe. I would say that 1 to 1 1/2 tsp. of wasabi should be enough for the portion size in the recipe:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/ginger-scallion-crusted-salmon-with-ponzu-butter-sauce-2127.html?highlight=cucumber+salad

This one doubles as a relish and a salad. Just as wasabi to taste to the pickling liquid:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/grilled-asian-spiced-shrimp-scallop-brochette-plum-bbq-22746.html?highlight=cucumber+relishhttp://www.discusscooking.com/forum...tter-sauce-2127.html?highlight=cucumber+salad


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks guy, will give it a try .  Local restaurant that served it as its house dressing went out of business a few weeks back, lost my connection to get some :P.


----------

